# High value, low calorie treats?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

When Ry and I work on training in the park, recall in particular and other things too, I always try to bring super high value treats because there are so many distractions - people, dogs, rabbits, kids, bikers, people playing with balls, etc. But we have been going so much because it is summer that I worry that he is getting too many high calorie treats, particularly things like cheese. 

So any tips on treats that are high in value but low in calories?


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Mosby's favorite high value treats I make myself - I actually got the recipe from this forum! If you search for smelly treats or nose work treats, you should find the recipe - they're the tuna brownies or tuna cake. We've also made them with salmon, too, but Mo prefers the tuna. We cut them up into VERY small pieces, so while I don't know the exact calorie count, they can't be TOO high. Although I guess you could always cut up the cheese pretty small. I think the reason the tuna works in such small pieces is how stinky it is.

Mo also likes the dog food rolls you can buy at Petsmart - can't remember the brand.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Freeze dried beef liver treats. I use PureBites, my dogs go nuts over them and they can easily be broken into tiny, pea sized pieces.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I boil chicken breast in a fry pan, then cut it up into small pieces. With what it costs it is also less than buying most dog treats.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheese, liver treats or chicken will do it for my guys!!!!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> I boil chicken breast in a fry pan, then cut it up into small pieces. With what it costs it is also less than buying most dog treats.


May I ask how long can you typically keep these boiled chicken breast if I put it in the refrigerator? Or do I need to keep them in the freezer?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Luccagr said:


> May I ask how long can you typically keep these boiled chicken breast if I put it in the refrigerator? Or do I need to keep them in the freezer?


I usually only make a few days worth, and keep them in the fridge in a plastic container. If I am going somewhere for the entire day I sometimes freeze them a bit before we leave. I see no reason why a person couldn't make a bunch at one time though and freeze them. That is what I do when I cut up things like hot dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I mixed Cheerios and cut up hot dogs in a plastic container. I also had a clip on treat pouch. I cut the hot dog length-wise into quarters. Then I sliced it cross-wise so the pieces were about the size of peas. 

Mix them together a couple of hours before going out. The Cheerios will smell/taste like hotdog...he'll never know they aren't.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great ideas guys, thanks! Keep them coming!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Both my dog's fave treat is the BilJack liver treats. I suspect they are on the rich side, but they are soft enough that you can easily cut them into bits using a fingernail. They work well in a bait bag. They also love the freeze dried chicken livers, but those get kinda pricey. I have seen recipes/instructions on here for making those at home however.


----------

